
Why you shouldn't parse the output of ls(1) - O1111OOO
https://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
======
pferde
The article doesn't mention "ls -1" at all, which has served me quite well in
various more or less complex scripts over the years.

------
wglb
Or how about making a file name out of one complete line from ‘ls -l’?

